

Ask HN: Is this the way to replicate a bug on HN? - whyme

I&#x27;m logging this post as a test to see if I can replicate a commenting bug on HN. I chose to create this post instead of polluting another thread. Hope that&#x27;s ok.
======
whyme
Here's a wasteful comment as my test...I might delete it. If you see this can
you add a reply. Only if not already done. Thanks.

~~~
gus_massa
¡Hello!

